# decent ~$100 pair of Flows and ~$100 Boots mens 10.5?



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

I tried making a thread for suggestions on a complete set-up but I was apparently asking too much and all I got mostly was suggestions to go through a member/store who's registered here that automatically matches the parts together as you build a board but has prices higher than I see on eBay and not as much selection. 

I figure I can ask for 1 part at a time and hopefully get a snowboard together for this season.

I want Flows, but if it's going to cost like over $330 total package, I might just get something like this new combo for $200 and be done with it for my beginner board. If I need to upgrade in the future, I can always sell the whole set up on Craigslist at a $60 used loss for like $140 to someone who just wants a cheap package and doesn't really care/know about best quality. 
New Matrix "Lunar" Snowboard Bindings Boots 150cm 157cm 163cm | eBay


I need to pay with Paypal, so please don't suggest anything that doesn't take paypal. Used is okay as long as they're good condition. I'm asking which boots also should go with them but don't want used boots. I read threads and know Flow boots are best with Flow bindings but am just making sure for the particular binding. 
I want Flows that can be unstrapped like regular bindings and I think the consensus is that the double strap Flow bindings are better than the single strap, or vice versa, I'm not sure, and also if it's preferred the strap goes along the front of the toes vs over top of the toes, or if that just means they're the double straps.




If you want to also go ahead and pick me a board, that would be great. 
I'm hoping to keep it under $330 total. Will buy a used board if it's one of those 'used like 5 times very good condition no chips'.
152 cm X 256 mm width is what I gathered as the best size from calculators. I can't do any tricks but I might learn to so I guess a freestyle/riding combo board is best. 


Here are the options on eBay for Large bindings because I'm a size 10.5. Prefer ~$100 with warranty but if I really must, I'll spend more, but then I might just buy that cheap ass $200 combo linked above. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...-children+-8.5+-8+-womens+-childrens&_sacat=0

To make this all complicated, I must verify after the suggestions with the manufacturer if the bindings and boots have no animal products like animal-derived rubber or leather because I'm a vegan, so hopefully they're all synthetic.


Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Really, a store costs more than ebay? You don't say...

Ebay deals = no warranty, so since you want a discount but also want warranty, you should be aware of that. Prices are fixed industry-wide - if someone has a deal advertised that no one else has, you aren't buying from an authorized dealer.

Anyway, you're doing this all wrong. Buying boots you haven't worn, based on a brand name is the absolute worst thing you can do. I literally cannot get my foot into the Flow boots I tried this year, and I've never had that with any other boot. That's with and without custom molded footbeds. Don't assume anything about fit.

You're just going to waste money trying to save money and it will be a case of "the cheapskate pays twice".

Anyway, it sounds like you were talking about wiredsport. You might find he can give you a small break if you PM him. You're right that selection is limited, but your shoestring budget isn't going to get you much better than his beginner packages unless you go the craigslist route and don't need warranty (it doesn't transfer).

Honestly, you don't really need warranty anyway.

Edit: I see you got all this advice in the last thread you made and ignored it, so have fun frustrating yourself and buying everything again 

Most of us stress this because, we too, were once stubborn cheapskates. Actually about half of us didn't do it because we were being cheap, but because something seemed "better" based on shoddy internet comments and marketing material, so we paid extra for it, and now it's in a box or on craigslist for 1/4 the price.


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ebay has more price competition, it's literally all on the same page and sellers have to nickel and dime each other regardless of MSRP or authorized reseller or warranty (which is sometimes included, but like you said, I probably won't even need it within the year). 
Big online stores can charge more, they have more over head etc but they can rope people in with youtube review videos and other marketing and their helpfulness. 

eBay has stuff from like 3 years ago that's still new that the big online stores just don't have for some reason, maybe they're really good at blowing out old stock with sales or the manufacturer tells them something like 'buy 1,000 units to get out lowest rate per unit and it 300 are left over in two years, we'll buy them back almost at full price and then the manufacturer sells them to resellers authorized or not. I don't know, prices are just cheaper on eBay, Amazon, not so cheap. And then there's all the 'used three times like new condition' deals. 


I'll just do it the long way and search through everything.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the ebay flows you're looking at for $50 look like they're 10 years old, and fucking worthless.

you're fucking stupid. you've been told the right thing to do several times but your head is so far up your ass you can't hear.

your silly entitled idealistic vegan ass sounds like you think you know it all anyway - so why are you here asking for advice from people who actually know infinitely more on the subject when you're not going to follow it?

:finger1:


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

reported 


I've been told several times to go through wiredsport. I want more options and better price like I said. Your post has zero logic. I said $100 for flows used/new, not $50, and the $50 ones are not 10 years old.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowmanblue35 said:


> reported
> 
> 
> I've been told several times to go through wiredsport. I want more options and better price like I said. Your post has zero logic. I said $100 for flows used/new, not $50, and the $50 ones are not 10 years old.


report me all you want you dipshit - you're the one spamming the board.

:finger1:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:closed:
:growup:


People here are trying to help you find a decent board. by pointing you to someone who can help. 
Do you really think you are the first poster to ask the question, I want a inexpensive board?
If you don't like the answer:
1. go to craigslist
2. stay on ebay 
3. use a basic google search for cheap flows.
But don't come here with an attitude when people are trying to help

:excl:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i just re-thought this....



*you're too poor to snowboard.*


get the fuck outta here with this poverty-stricken nonsense.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowmanblue35 said:


> reported .


Lol. That's one of the funniest posts I've seen. :computer3::computer3:


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not the one with the attitude. 

I'm not spamming. shredlife is just puking on my threads. I asked for a new combo two different ways and the previous thread is like 10 pages back in a different sub forum.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Lol. That's one of the funniest posts I've seen. :computer3::computer3:


Haha, +1
I had that imagine of Shred standing handcuffed infront of the grand forum-jury, all intimidated and broken, and remorsefully promising cleansing


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

neni said:


> Haha, +1
> I had that imagine of Shred standing handcuffed infront of the grand forum-jury, all intimidated and broken, and remorsefully promising cleansing


....strangely aroused by the thought of neni typing this scenario up.... *goddamn it needs to snow
*




REPORTED!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Haha, +1
> I had that imagine of Shred standing handcuffed infront of the grand forum-jury, all intimidated and broken, and remorsefully promising cleansing





ShredLife said:


> ....strangely aroused by the thought of neni typing this scenario up.... *goddamn it needs to snow
> *
> 
> 
> REPORTED!


:rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:

Awesome! Just fucking _AWESOME!!!_ :lol:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Now I have coffee in my nose :laugh:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Now I have coffee in my nose :laugh:


Fair trade coffee, I hope!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

snowmanblue35 said:


> reported


Man up you fucking pussy...that shit won't get you anywhere around here. You act like an overly entitled little baby and a know-it-all, yet you want advice. It appears you already know what you want and expect us to keep guessing until we match the response you want to hear. Sorry, this forums advice is based on experience and you don't seem to like it, so fucking leave. Don't let the door hit you in the ass in the way out.


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess I was wrong when I thought someone would just say and then one or two others would chime in and agree: 'For around $100, ___flow bindings new are great and ___are better if you can find them used in good condition. The best boots for them around $100 are ___ new and if you want used then___"


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Being a passive aggressive pussy will get you no where in life. Go back to your MMO / gaming forums where you belong.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, you were wrong  There is no answer like that. The best boots are the ones you try on and wear for a bit, have no pressure points, and no heel lift. Everyones feet are different.

Cheap flows are cheap... look for high end models used if you want cheap, same for boards.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I guess I was wrong when I thought someone would just say and then one or two others would chime in and agree: 'For around $100, ___flow bindings new are great and ___are better if you can find them used in good condition. The best boots for them around $100 are ___ new and if you want used then___"


No one will make those statements, because they'd be a flat out lie. Why do you want flows? When you're being such a cheap ass, you don't get to be picky. You will not find new flows for $100. You can probably find plenty of decent second hand ones for $100. Look up reviews of the specific model, go for a mid-soft flex, and you'll be fine. Boots - Generally buying online is frowned upon, the fit of your boot is the most important part of your entire set up. You can still have fun on a crap board and crap bindings. poorly fitted boots will ruin your day before you even have time to scorpion and wish your budget included room for a helmet. Again, you will be hard pressed to find a new pair for under $100 that will fit well online. 

As people have already pointed out, multiple times, WiredSport is your best shot at getting together a decent set up within your budget of $330. You have some very particular limitations and a shoe string budget, both of which don't make it easy. Go through a trusted professional, there's a reason many here recommend WiredSport. You get all brand new items, with warranty. Surely that's worth the uncertainty of second hand goods that won't end up much cheaper initially, and likely more expensive in the long run when they break or simply don't fit/function as you hoped. 

TLDR, quit being a whiny little bitch and listen to the advice many people have already given you to contact WiredSport and get him to assist you in putting together a package. He'll likely have more patience for your shit than most us, too :facepalm1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's some 10.5 boots for $20!!!!!
Burton Snowboard Boots | eBay

Here's some bindings that are startin bids at 99c!!!!!
Burton Mission Step IN Bindings Circa 2001 2002 in Stanmore, NSW | eBay

And a board that will suit you that's also startin at 99c!!!!!
Snowboard Women&apos;S Nidecker 152cm | eBay

Problem solved for $22!!!!! :dry:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wiredsport is a freak with a fetish for bare feet, but their customer service itself is probably at least as valuable as any warranty..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey douche bag, nobody on this collective is going to recommend ten year old shit because it says flow. It's not like we're getting paid by wired, he just takes care of people. Take advice when it's given retard.


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

All right, well I'll just do the searching myself. Apparently it shouldn't take as long as I thought. 
I'll return exchange the boots if they don't fit. 
Take care.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

op...what you want...can be done...but it wont be quick, ur buying the wrong time of year and there are no guarantees. And since ur a noob it will be difficult to know what to jump on, what is a deal, how to determine condition and will work well for you. The recommendation abt Wired is because it can be done quickly, from a legit resource...and you will have a much higher chance that your set up will work quite well or well enough for a noob. During this past year bought all in good/excellent condition... Trew Beast jacket, Arcteryx beta ar pants, k2 contour boots, gnu bpro board, burton escapade bindings and OR gor mitts for abt $450...if paying msrp it would have been over $2k. 

btw...don't want animal products...but you don't mind supporting the big oil, keystone xl, sweat shop slavery and corporate Babylon. 

So have fun...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

snowmanblue35 said:


> reported


LOL

DCSnow?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

jtg said:


> LOL
> 
> DCSnow?


I was thinking the same thing... Nobody can be that thick can they?


Chomps - your thoughts?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA I love how this is posted and...


ridinbend said:


> Hey douche bag, nobody on this collective is going to recommend ten year old shit because it says flow. It's not like we're getting paid by wired, he just takes care of people. Take advice when it's given retard.



IMMEDIATELY followed with THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OP may legitimately be that person... :facepalm1::facepalm1:


snowmanblue35 said:


> All right, well I'll just do the searching myself. Apparently it shouldn't take as long as I thought.
> I'll return exchange the boots if they don't fit.
> Take care.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> wiredsport is a freak with a fetish for bare feet, but their customer service itself is probably at least as valuable as any warranty..


Hah! The part about the foot fetish is sadly very true. I went to FFA (Foot Fetish Anonomous) but they kicked me out. It seems I was irritating some of the other members with my calipers under the table.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! The part about the foot fetish is sadly very true. I went to FFA (Foot Fetish Anonomous) but they kicked me out. It seems I was irritating some of the other members with my calipers under the table.


You wanted to be "kicked" out though?????


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

> You wanted to be "kicked" out though?????


In the vein of that brilliant poetry thread that went down here, a limerick if I might:

a new shredder named snowmanblue
found a bargain to good to be true
he rejected my package
and selected some scrapage
but I'd still like to fondle his shoe


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> In the vein of that brilliant poetry thread that went down here, a limerick if I might:
> 
> a new shredder named snowmanblue
> found a bargain to good to be true
> ...


*FTW!!!!!!*

:rotfl: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :rotfl:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> In the vein of that brilliant poetry thread that went down here, a limerick if I might:
> 
> a new shredder named snowmanblue
> found a bargain to good to be true
> ...


Hahahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> In the vein of that brilliant poetry thread that went down here, a limerick if I might:
> 
> a new shredder named snowmanblue
> found a bargain to good to be true
> ...


I've never laughed so hard in my life from a thread post. Thank you!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! The part about the foot fetish is sadly very true. I went to FFA (Foot Fetish Anonomous) but they kicked me out. It seems I was irritating some of the other members with my calipers under the table.


Are you positive it wasn't a Future Farmers of America meeting? That'd explain their poor hospitality given your proclivities...
:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Deacon said:


> Are you positive it wasn't a Future Farmers of America meeting? That'd explain their poor hospitality given your proclivities...
> :hairy:


lmao...and did the boots smell or taste like bovine maneuvers?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Fuck I love this place.... no matter what is going on at work there is always pure gold to be found in these forums. And as Shred said, please let it start snowing!!!


----------

